# NAP Quick Tune 1000 rest adjustement



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

there is a set screw you loosen on the side of the rest and then you turn the knob to tighten the tension,the screw is silver and there should be something written on the rest telling you which screw it is.


----------



## Suscrofa (Oct 9, 2005)

dtrkyman said:


> there is a set screw you loosen on the side of the rest and then you turn the knob to tighten the tension,the screw is silver and there should be something written on the rest telling you which screw it is.


Yes, I know about this but how do we determine the proper tension ? Does the arrow wheight and the spring force be balanced for example ?
What is the logic behind this set up ? That the rest drop slightly when the arrow is released so as to clear the arrow ?


----------



## tstone (Feb 20, 2004)

Suscrofa said:


> Yes, I know about this but how do we determine the proper tension ? Does the arrow wheight and the spring force be balanced for example ?
> What is the logic behind this set up ? That the rest drop slightly when the arrow is released so as to clear the arrow ?



Just enough tension to hold the weight of the arrow (at brace height) should be sufficient. That's how I've always set up my prong-type rests.


----------



## Deanr (Jan 21, 2003)

*spring tension*

adjust it for just enough tension so the arrow is held up in position at full draw. if the rest drops slightly from the weight of the arrow when it it nocked that's ok as long as it comes up to proper height when you draw the bow. too much tension will cause your arrows to porpose.


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

I just set one up. To get good paper tears it took a very light spring. Too light of spring. It was letting the arrow drop too much and was causing the fletching to hit the rest.

A good starting place is to push the arrow down and the spring should have enough force to lift it back up.

Don't tighten the set screw too much or you'll lock up the spring. That'll really confuse things until you figure out what's going on.


----------



## Suscrofa (Oct 9, 2005)

Myk said:


> I just set one up. To get good paper tears it took a very light spring. Too light of spring. It was letting the arrow drop too much and was causing the fletching to hit the rest.
> 
> A good starting place is to push the arrow down and the spring should have enough force to lift it back up.
> 
> Don't tighten the set screw too much or you'll lock up the spring. That'll really confuse things until you figure out what's going on.


Thanks !


----------

